# OT: Sebatian Telfair arrested for felony gun possesion!!



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Danny Ainge should be ran out the door for trading for this clown. Brandon Roy is the greatest human in history if you believe Canzano and Quick. And they got Bassy.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Love this story. Sometimes I am so glad I'm an idiot. I loved Telfair and thought he was the savior of the franchise. What's even better is I hated Roy as much as I liked Telfair. Before you run Ainge out of Boston keep this in mind. If he indeed ends up with Oden or Durant that franchise will likely be in the playoffs next season.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Link?


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm not positive, but I think that any possesion of a handgun in Mass. is a felony, and we know that he owns, and likes to carry a handgun. 

I was a Telfair fan, but it looks like the team dodged a bullet when they traded him. (Not to mention the HUGE upgrade in talent.)

Go Blazers


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Link?


I just saw it on the ESPN ticker.....wow!!! I'm so glad he's a Celtic and not a Blazer. I liked 
Bassy. I love being wrong.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks to FLCeltFAN over on the Celtics portion of RGM for providing the link:

http://www.nyjournalnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070420/SPORTS/304200003


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

LINK



> Telfair, 21, who gave police addresses in White Plains and his native Brooklyn, was stopped shortly before 4 a.m. on the northbound Bronx River Parkway, when police said his 2006 Landrover was clocked going 77 miles per hour in a 45 mph zone.
> 
> Police said Telfair, who was driving, produced a Florida driver's license that had been suspended. Westchester County Police Officer Adrian Camacho subsequently found a loaded .45-caliber handgun under the front passenger seat


driving without a licence too

a police spokesman added that Telfair was driving erratically, making ill-advised passes, and shooting all over the place.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's a link:

http://www.nyjournalnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070420/SPORTS/304200003

Not smart at all.

OOPS. I see that I'm a little late with this post. Sorry.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

BealzeeBob said:


> I'm not positive, but I think that any possesion of a handgun in Mass. is a felony, and we know that he owns, and likes to carry a handgun.
> 
> I was a Telfair fan, but it looks like the team *dodged a bullet* when they traded him. (Not to mention the HUGE upgrade in talent.)
> 
> Go Blazers



pun intended?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

LOL a FLORIDA driver's license????!!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

BealzeeBob said:


> I was a Telfair fan, but it looks like the team dodged a bullet when they traded him.


Count it.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Damn a bad day for the folks at Adidas...terrible terrible endorsement signing.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't think I'll ever buy Adidas again.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Loyalty4Life said:


> I don't think I'll ever buy Adidas again.


Not so much about what you'll buy...but rather what they already spent on this clown.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Telfair's penchant for having loaded guns is MUCH less embarrassing to the Celtics and Ainge than his utter inability to play the point guard position at a reasonable level of quality in the NBA.

Should he have been speeding with a suspended license? Clearly not. Should he have proper permits for his firearms? Sure. But does this matter? Not to me, not in the grand scheme of things.

But the guy can't play. He just can't play. Career-worst shooting from the field and three point line... career-low assists... and only twenty minutes a game on what might be the worst team in the NBA (Memphis had a worse record, but they played in the West).

Portland made out like bandits in that deal... I'm not sure this incident changes anything.

Ed O.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Oh, please, Ed. A player getting busted on no less than 3 charges (maybe 4) is embarrassing for a team. And in case you've been hiding in a cave, a few days ago a gunman murdered 32 students and teachers at Virginia Tech. Unauthorized firearms are a bit of a touchy subject at the moment. I'm not saying Bassy was going to kill someone. But an unauthorized gun carried on a car seat is not a sportsman going deer hunting. 

After the trade, weren't there those who predicted that Bassy would lead the Celtics to the playoffs?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> Oh, please, Ed. A player getting busted on no less than 3 charges (maybe 4) is embarrassing for a team.


It's less embarrassing than having a terrible team and having given away a much better player.



> And in case you've been hiding in a cave, a few days ago a gunman murdered 32 students and teachers at Virginia Tech. Unauthorized firearms are a bit of a touchy subject at the moment. I'm not saying Bassy was going to kill someone. But an unauthorized gun carried on a car seat is not a sportsman going deer hunting.


Who cares if it was for hunting or not?

Presumably he had it to protect himself. From whom? Presumably people who had guns.

The VA Tech thing is no doubt a sad time, but it doesn't impact the reality that players still feel the need to be protected... I don't think that carjackers had a change of heart and have started using steak knives.



> After the trade, weren't there those who predicted that Bassy would lead the Celtics to the playoffs?


Probably. Fortunately not me. 

Ed O.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

The big difference is had Telfair still been a Blazer and committed even ONE of those violations, the local media would have crucified him and the organization and the chorus of Jailblazer references would have errupted instantly from the national media hacks. 

Nothing Telfiar did here deeply offends me personally, but even if he didn't have the illegal loaded fire arm in his possession, speeding and driving erratically at 4:00am with a suspended license smacks of poor judgement (or, in un-PC terminology - stupidity). Perhaps there is a link between Telfair's inability to make wise decisions on the court and his propensity to make stupid ones off the court. 

Whatever the case, I'm glad he's gone. The Blzers are a better team with him gone and we don't have to worry about him spurring the return of the Jailblazers image the team has worked so hard to eradicate. With Brandon Roy, we're witnessing the glorius return to Rip City, both on and of the court - an infinitely better situation on all fronts.

BNM

P.S. A HUGE thank you from me to Danny Ainge. In the end, if you get Oden or Durant you may be the only GM in league history to simulateously rebuild two teams - the Blazers by giving us Brandon Roy and the Celtics by taking Sebastian Telfair and insuring youself of a terrible record and high lottery pick in one of the best drafts ever. I doubt if that was your original plan, but if the ping pong balls are kind, both teams could end up returning to the play-offs next year thanks to the Telfair trade.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Presumably he had it to protect himself. From whom?


From the notorious Back Bay Deer. They are large, aggressive, and have little tolerance for unlicensed speeders.

barfo


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

NYC laws were modified recently to make illegal possession of a loaded handgun a serious felony with mandatory jail time. Unless Telfair can somehow prove the gun belonged to one of his passengers, he's in for some jail time.

I would not be surprised if Boston just cut him and took the loss. If they get a really good draft choice this year, then maybe the horrid (for Boston) trade for Roy will have some consolation.

I guess he really is a "shoot-first" PG.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't personally know if Bassy's life and safety were really in danger. If he believed them to be, why not properly purchase and license a firearm? Or hire a bodyguard?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Now we know the real reason the Blazers drafted Telfair. After years of going after thugs and gangsters, they just couldn't resist doing it one more time.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> After stopping the Range Rover, the officer found a loaded .45-caliber handgun sticking out from under the front passenger seat, according to the Westchester County spokesman.
> 
> *Telfair and Fuentes, 28, said they knew nothing about the gun . . . *


Hee, hee. Why is it that NBA players never know anything about the guns in their cars (or their travel bags)? Perhaps we should get Congress to fund an initiative that would help them improve their memory on these matters. 

Of course this also screws Ed's theory that Telfair had the gun to protect himself. If he didn't even know it was in the vehicle, he certainly wasn't carrying it around as a defensive measure. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2844534


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I have to say, I'm enjoying watching Cran and TH express such similar opinions.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> I don't personally know if Bassy's life and safety were really in danger. If he believed them to be, why not properly purchase and license a firearm? Or hire a bodyguard?


I don't know. It's a fair pair of questions.

What *are* the alternatives, though, to self-defense as a motivation?

Ignorance of the guns? It seems that's what he's pledging.

Was he going to shoot someone for no reason?

I'm not claiming that he's without blame, nor that he should go unpunished by the legal system or the Celtics. I just think that this is a significantly less embarrassing set of charges than many leveled against some NBA players (involving actual violence and drug use) and, from Ainge's perspective, the Celtics should regret that they traded for Sebastian because he's not a good player much more than they should because of this incident.

Ed O.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Now we know the real reason the Blazers drafted Telfair. After years of going after thugs and gangsters, they just couldn't resist doing it one more time.



So, all the many Oregonians who own guns and have carry permits are "thugs and gangsters"???

Or is there something that makes Telfair different from "us"?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

crandc said:


> I don't personally know if Bassy's life and safety were really in danger. If he believed them to be, why not properly purchase and license a firearm? Or hire a bodyguard?


Did it occur to you that the gun WAS properly purchased and licensed in another state?

This is why we need gun control laws at the FEDERAL level - the confusing mish-mash of state and local laws make unwitting criminals out of any gun owner who travels any distance from home. It isn't as big an issue in the west, but in the NE, you have states the size of counties! You can travel through multiple states in an afternoon drive.


BTW......yes, I am one of those rare birds: a libertarian liberal. I respect the *entire* Bill of Rights. :soapbox:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> So, all the many Oregonians who own guns and have carry permits are "thugs and gangsters"???


I don't know. Do they stay out till 4 in the morning in Hip-Hop nightclubs, hang out with rappers, wear expensive gold jewelry, show suspended driver's licenses when stopped by the police, and have no recollection of the loaded handgun poking out from under their seat? 



> Is there something that makes Telfair different from "us"?


He's a lot dumber, for starters.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> I don't know. Do they stay out till 4 in the morning in Hip-Hop nightclubs, hang out with rappers, wear expensive gold jewelry, show suspended driver's licenses when stopped by the police, and have no recollection of the loaded handgun poking out from under their seat?
> 
> 
> He's a lot dumber, for starters.



If this was Brett Favre staying out till 4AM in a CW bar, hanging out with ********, and wearing $1000 rattlesnack boots, would you still care?


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Ed, I'm sorry, but you really are talking apples and oranges. Yes, a GM's job is to put the best possible team on the floor. One who does a poor job consistently as Ainge has should be embarrassed. Maybe fired. 

But there are sports and there are real life. In the grand scheme of things, sports do take a back seat. That is why displaying a gun that you claim to know nothing about, at a time when the country is painfully aware of gun violence, is more serious, not just embarrassing, than a bad basketball team. 

(I hope I sound coherent, I cracked a tooth and had to leave work for emergency dentist appointment. Given a choice between agony and Oxycodon I took the Oxycodone (legally prescribed). I'm definitely feeling out and am off to the sack as soon as my cat Orlando comes home.)


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Other than driving without a current license, I don't see a problem.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Considering Telfair has been robbed at least twice, I believe, it isn't surprising he has a firearm for self-defense. I am more upset with the speeding.

Also bringing up the VT incident and using it in any form to try to make this a bigger deal about Sebastian is not only an insult to Sebastian, but a slap in the face to the victims and their families. What happened at VT was the result of a young man who appears to have had some serious issues and plotted this for a short while at least. The situations are not even comparable


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Other than driving without a current license, I don't see a problem.



I believe it has something to do with the belief that non whites and/or jocks aren't covered by the 2nd amendment. :raised_ey


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Love this story. *Sometimes I am so glad I'm an idiot.* I loved Telfair and thought he was the savior of the franchise. What's even better is I hated Roy as much as I liked Telfair. Before you run Ainge out of Boston keep this in mind. If he indeed ends up with Oden or Durant that franchise will likely be in the playoffs next season.


That explains a lot. :biggrin:


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks like Bassy is out of Boston. You guys want him back? :biggrin: 

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=195915



> “Believe me, he’s not going to wear green again,” said a team source who requested anonymity.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

The Sebastian Express said:


> Considering Telfair has been robbed at least twice, I believe, it isn't surprising he has a firearm for self-defense. I am more upset with the speeding.


yup... going 32 miles per hour over the speed limit on city streets greatly increases the chances of him being involved in a serious accident. Along with endangering the lives of others, he's putting his physical ability to play ball at risk. Going 32 miles per hour over the speed limit is also a pretty good way to find a cop to pull him over and discover the suspended license and handgun. 

Some of this incident may speak to poor judgement, but the speeding part is stupid on many levels. 

STOMP


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

No worries, it was Telfair's girlfriend's gun . . . she puts it under the driver's seat for good luck.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> No worries, it was Telfair's girlfriend's gun . . . she puts it under the driver's seat for good luck.



Yeah, exactly......
There really is no problem here....it is all just a little misunderstanding. What happened is: Sebastian accidentally grabbed the wrong car when he was taking off. He thought it was his vehicle, but it was actually his girlfriend's, thus explains why he was not aware of the gun. Right?

hehe

prunetang


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

handclap problematic said:


> Yeah, exactly......
> There really is no problem here....it is all just a little misunderstanding. What happened is: Sebastian accidentally grabbed the wrong car when he was taking off. He thought it was his vehicle, but it was actually his girlfriend's, thus explains why he was not aware of the gun. Right?
> 
> hehe
> ...


And, he accidentally grabbed his girlfriend's glasses as he was leaving, so he couldn't see the speedometer or the road. 

It's a mistake that they wear the same style of glasses, drive the same car, and use the same style of purse. Luckily, you can tell them apart...


Telfair is the short one.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

so is the license then his daughters?


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Sad to hear, Sounds like he may be ran out of Boston next. He was one of my favorites early on but now has fallen very far down that list, I hope he can get things going for himself before its to late if its not already.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

It would not be that big of a deal except that he already got in trouble with having a gun where he shouldn't. To do this again shows he is a true *******. I think he is going to find it difficult to stay in the NBA because his talent is not stellar enough for a GM to deal with issues like this. If he gets another shot, he better not screw it up or that will be the end of his time in the NBA. 

On a side note, no reason to not get a tatoo now, I don;t think it's going to cost him any sponsers.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

John Nash will never get another NBA job.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

TLo said:


> John Nash will never get another NBA job.


I think he knows that, I hear he's getting a full-body tattoo. A diorama of Yogi and Boo Boo, I understand.

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TLo said:


> John Nash will never get another NBA job.


I liked the guy, but I think you're right.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

It's certainly disappointing on Telfair's part. I vaguely remember his stating that he wanted to put the earlier gun incident (2005-2006 season) behind him, and again he's on the wrong side of things.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

soonerterp said:


> It's certainly disappointing on Telfair's part. I vaguely remember his stating that he wanted to put the earlier gun incident (2005-2006 season) behind him, and again he's on the wrong side of things.


actions trump words. when someone, usually an athlete (or for some of us, a relative who has chemical dependency issues) says they want to put something behind them/move on, and keep repeating the same mistakes, it says a lot about their problem.

Now, owning a gun on it's own isn't a problem (altho it would be easy to argue that we skirt the issue of gun control behind the 2nd amendment as though that means we can just be willy nilly about it). It's the fact neither one (apparently) admitted to owning it. And the car was speeding. And he didn't have a current drivers license (I mean honestly..you're a millionaire, you can't take care of that? what, you're busy with the playoff?). And, even if you don't agree with it, it's a big issue in the state he was in. 

How could he be in Boston/Massachusetts knowing full well that guns are an issue (the flight incident should've clued him in on the issue)?

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me again, shame on me.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me again, shame on me.



I wonder what the saying is for those people in here that are still fooled by Zach after 10 times. 

Fool me once shame on you
Fool me twice shame on me
Fool me thrice shame on my parents
Fool me 4 times and I'm way to gullable
Fool me 5 times and I shouldn't be allowed to vote
Fool me 6 times and you might as well shoot me
Fool me 7 times and I should be looking at the mentally challenged as MENSA's
Fool me 8 times and no one should have simpathy for me when things go bad
Fool me 9 times and blonde jokes should be replaced with my name
Fool me 10 times and I am a member of the Zach Randolph fan club


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> actions trump words. when someone, usually an athlete (or for some of us, a relative who has chemical dependency issues) says they want to put something behind them/move on, and keep repeating the same mistakes, it says a lot about their problem.
> 
> Now, owning a gun on it's own isn't a problem (altho it would be easy to argue that we skirt the issue of gun control behind the 2nd amendment as though that means we can just be willy nilly about it). It's the fact neither one (apparently) admitted to owning it. And the car was speeding. And he didn't have a current drivers license (I mean honestly..you're a millionaire, you can't take care of that? what, you're busy with the playoff?). And, even if you don't agree with it, it's a big issue in the state he was in.
> 
> ...


True -- actions DO trump words. It's still disappointing though.

And yes, this is coming from someone who (tried to) defend Steve Blake damn near to the death last season when a few people cut him down because he took Telfair's starting spot last season. That's not necessarily me being a hypocrite but it is me expressing disappointment in an individual (Telfair) who WAS a very promising player, whose stupidity may have permanently eroded that promise.

Oh and you got repped too.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I can't help myself, I have to say it again. Thank God for Brandon Roy.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

barfo said:


> I think he knows that, I hear he's getting a full-body tattoo. A diorama of Yogi and Boo Boo, I understand.
> 
> barfo


"I'm going to get a full body tattoo of myself, only bigger." - Steven Wright


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Did it occur to you that the gun WAS properly purchased and licensed in another state?
> 
> This is why we need gun control laws at the FEDERAL level - the confusing mish-mash of state and local laws make unwitting criminals out of any gun owner who travels any distance from home. It isn't as big an issue in the west, but in the NE, you have states the size of counties! You can travel through multiple states in an afternoon drive.
> 
> ...


I agree in principle that a federal system would make things a lot simpler and easier. We don't have one because our federal_ist_ system is supposed to reserve rights for the states that aren't enumerated for the national government in the Constitution, but practically speaking it would help if licenses were readily transferrable.

Either way though, Telfair can't plead ignorance on this one. This incident happened in New York, not Boston, where Telfair is from and where they have famously strict firearm laws. As someone who seems to be a long-time firearm owner, he would certainly be aware of the regs in New York.

That said, I agree with Ed that this is an embarassing but not huge incident for Bassy, and that what's worse for him is that he's got no game. I'd much rather be a good player who made this caliber of bonehead mistakes than a crappy player with a sparkling clean rep.


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

Big whoop... he carries a gun on him. If I was a multi-millionaire in the public eye, I'd keep the heat on me at all times. Especially walking around Boston/NY. There's grimey-*** dudes that will recognize you and jump you without thinking twice.

Lol @ people on here trying to scold him for keeping a gun under the seat. Yeah, he shoulda taken the time to register it, but that's kinda besides the point. 


Like RZA from Wu-Tang says, "Protect Ya God-Damn Neck!"


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Freshtown said:


> Big whoop... he carries a gun on him. If I was a multi-millionaire in the public eye, I'd keep the heat on me at all times.


How many cases have there been recently of multi-millionaires successfully defending themselves with a firearm?



> Especially walking around Boston/NY. There's grimey-*** dudes that will recognize you and jump you without thinking twice.


Maybe avoiding such places would be a good strategy for the multi-millionaires?



> Lol @ people on here trying to scold him for keeping a gun under the seat. Yeah, he shoulda taken the time to register it, but that's kinda besides the point.


Is that really beside the point? It would appear that it may have cost him his career, and thus, many millions of dollars. 



> Like RZA from Wu-Tang says, "Protect Ya God-Damn Neck!"


Like barfo from bbf.com says, "Protect Ya God-Damn So-Called Career!"

barfo


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

barfo said:


> Like barfo from bbf.com says, "Protect Ya God-Damn So-Called Career!"


but what good is a career without a neck?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

el_Diablo said:


> but what good is a career without a neck?


There are other ways to protect your neck. 

barfo


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

telfair lives in brooklyn. his moms and whole family is there, its part of his identity. he loves that place so you can't just "avoid it". at least he won't be able to.

and i have no problem with toast under your seat. the only issue here is do you have it registered and is it legal. then its no problem, but telfair learned that the hard way.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

ryanjend22 said:


> the only issue here is do you have it registered and is it legal. then its no problem, but telfair learned that the hard way.


There's no evidence he's learned that yet.

barfo


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Freshtown said:


> Big whoop... he carries a gun on him. If I was a multi-millionaire in the public eye, I'd keep the heat on me at all times. Especially walking around Boston/NY. There's grimey-*** dudes that will recognize you and jump you without thinking twice.
> 
> Lol @ people on here trying to scold him for keeping a gun under the seat. Yeah, he shoulda taken the time to register it, but that's kinda besides the point.
> 
> ...



It is a big whoop . . . maybe not for many of us but for Telfair, a major whoop. Who cares if posters are trying to scold him for it, his present employer, who pays him millions a year, just said unequivocally they are done with the guy. So, for Telfair, a player seeking a contract after his rookie contract is over,. . . a major whoop.

Registering the gun (and getting a CCW) was exactly the point to all this.


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> It is a big whoop . . . maybe not for many of us but for Telfair, a major whoop. Who cares if posters are trying to scold him for it, his present employer, who pays him millions a year, just said unequivocally they are done with the guy. So, for Telfair, a player seeking a contract after his rookie contract is over,. . . a major whoop.
> 
> Registering the gun (and getting a CCW) was exactly the point to all this.


That's what I'm saying. Obviously its a big deal to him and with yesterday's announcement, it's clearly a big deal to him. But I'm saying it shouldn't be a big deal. Why is everyone freaking out (both in this forum and in the celtics organization)? Why is it treated like "oooooh, a gun! felony!" Why? It really shouldn't be a big deal.


If you agree that it is reasonable he carries around a gun, then why is it a big deal if he simply hasn't taken the time to register it? It's not like he was driving to go murder someone. It's self-protection. Yes, he should have registered it and not acted like a bonehead, but really why is it SO frowned upon by the community?

I'm not saying he didn't mess up, but I don't understand why its SO huge.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ric Bucher last night on NBA Fast Break, doesn't think it is much of a big whoop either.

He didn't even talk about his "troubles". He only was talking about Telfair's NBA career prospects moving forward.

He said, there should be 14 teams interested in bringing in Telfair, starting with the Atlanta. He even suggessted he could START in Atlanta.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Masbee said:


> Ric Bucher last night on NBA Fast Break, doesn't think it is much of a big whoop either.
> 
> He didn't even talk about his "troubles". He only was talking about Telfair's NBA career prospects moving forward.
> 
> He said, there should be 14 teams interested in bringing in Telfair, starting with the Atlanta. He even suggessted he could START in Atlanta.


 The way Smoosh is playing in LA right now, he could probably start there too!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Masbee said:


> Ric Bucher last night on NBA Fast Break, doesn't think it is much of a big whoop either.
> 
> He didn't even talk about his "troubles". He only was talking about Telfair's NBA career prospects moving forward.
> 
> He said, there should be 14 teams interested in bringing in Telfair, starting with the Atlanta. He even suggessted he could START in Atlanta.


Probably because Ric Bucher isn't a legal analyst, nor is he an executive of an NBA team.


----------

